# Fairfield Points needed for one week at Bonnet Creek??



## artmanr (Feb 15, 2006)

I have a friend who will let me have their Fairfield points for next year.  How many points are needed for Bonnet Creek?  We are thinking of February or early March 2007.  

Can't find the info on the FF website unless I am an owner.  

Thanks for any help.

AR


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 15, 2006)

this probably won't help

there is a points schedule here
http://www.rci.com/RCIW/RCIW_index?body=RCIW_resortItemBody&resort_id=6369&pageTitle= Resort

not sure if the number you get is what you will need....


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 15, 2006)

This site should give you an idea; http://www.geocities.com/jjking42/.


----------



## gjaques (Feb 15, 2006)

Weeks 7-14 (Prime): 1BR 166,000; 2BR 224,000; 3BR 308,000
Weeks 1-6 (High): 1BR 126,000; 2BR 189,000; 3BR 231,000
Greg


----------



## jules54 (Feb 18, 2006)

You will have to make that reservation ASAP. Which unless they won at that resort will probably 10 months out. That resort is going to be really hot as it is touted to be on Disney property. Have your friends make the reservation for you as soon as they can. They can always cancel or change it later if things don't work out.


----------



## dianeschlicht (Feb 18, 2006)

Please know too, that while FF says it is "on Disney property", it really isn't.  It is true that it is surrounded by Disney property, but you wont have the advantages of Disney transportation to the parks or any of the early entry privileges etc, that you would have with staying onsite (DVC or Disney hotels).


----------



## BigCheez (Feb 18, 2006)

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> Please know too, that while FF says it is "on Disney property", it really isn't.  It is true that it is surrounded by Disney property, but you wont have the advantages of Disney transportation to the parks or any of the early entry privileges etc, that you would have with staying onsite (DVC or Disney hotels).



I find it quite humorous how the disney fanatics are so quick to attack every word about Bonnet Creek. Fairfield was not the one that mentioned being on disney property. And for the record Bonnet Creek does have transportation to the parks but as for being DISNEY transportation..who cares...that wasnt what this post was about.


----------



## lawgs (Feb 18, 2006)

we were told by a sales representative in branson missouri who worked for FF since he was trying to sell us Bonnet Creek, that this was the only timeshare on disney propertly and was located above Epcot ( the brochure map he showed us had a circle on it showing the location above Epcot )

to us one of the selling points he was using was that it was LOCATED on Disney Property


----------



## Carl D (Feb 18, 2006)

BigCheez said:
			
		

> I find it quite humorous how the disney fanatics are so quick to attack every word about Bonnet Creek.


First, Diane did not "attack" anything. She is simply setting the facts straight.

Second, Fairfield has been very skillful in their marketing, saying just enough to give the impression that Bonnet Creek is on Disney property.
Of course the salesman took that up a notch or two, and flat out said it's on Disney property. I have read on several different forums where owners were told by their salesperson that it was on Disney property.
In fact, we had a [disguised] salesman here a while back that said it was on property. I can't remember the user name they used on the old board, or I would search out the post.

I admit it... I'm  Disney fanatic. 
However, I have absolutely no interest or reason to attack anything about FF Bonnet Creek Resort. I'm sure it is a fine resort, but I will set the record straight to anyone who believes it is on Disney property.


----------



## EAM (Feb 19, 2006)

*Not a Disney Fanatic, but*

The sales man who said that Bonnet Creek was the only timeshare located on Disney property was also incorrect because DVC's condos ARE located on Disney property. 

Also Bonnet Creek is south to south east of Epcot as I recall.


----------



## KenK (Feb 19, 2006)

Is an incorrect oral statement (when known to be incorrect* to make a sale) made by a realtor or licensed real estate salesperson/broker grounds for a recision on the sale?

I would expect that all FF Sales people are trained by the FF School of Real Estate to set their salespeople straight as to what to say * during a sales presentation.

If enough complaints were sent to the state the sales were made, (which I doubt ever happens with FF sales), I would expect the training to be quite strong in making sure the sales staff is aware of what they present.

(ie- I'd send a letter to FF including the sales persons name, and a copy to the state AG asking recieve all funds paid due to the faulty training and knowingly misrepresentation of the sales staff. )


----------



## ralphd (Feb 20, 2006)

BigCheez said:
			
		

> I find it quite humorous how the disney fanatics are so quick to attack every word about Bonnet Creek. Fairfield was not the one that mentioned being on disney property. And for the record Bonnet Creek does have transportation to the parks but as for being DISNEY transportation..who cares...that wasnt what this post was about.



Diane has never attacked anyone's posting on this or on any other website. She has tried to pass on information that she thinks will be helpful.


----------



## Don (Feb 21, 2006)

This whole scenario has been hashed and rehashed so many times it is groing tiresome.  DVC "fanatics" seem to be the only ones who give a darn whether it's on Disney property or not.  You have to pass under the Disney  gates to get to Bonnet Creek and that equals "on Disney property" to most non DVC owners.  Let's all just give it a rest.


----------



## Carl D (Feb 21, 2006)

Don said:
			
		

> This whole scenario has been hashed and rehashed so many times it is groing tiresome.
> 
> Let's all just give it a rest.


"Rescind ", "Buy Resale", and "Never Pay Upfront Fees" also grow tiresome.

The point is new people are joining the BBS all the time, and they haven't heard the mantra. New folks certainly should receive the correct, and most up to date information.


----------



## dianeschlicht (Feb 22, 2006)

BigCheez said:
			
		

> I find it quite humorous how the disney fanatics are so quick to attack every word about Bonnet Creek. Fairfield was not the one that mentioned being on disney property. And for the record Bonnet Creek does have transportation to the parks but as for being DISNEY transportation..who cares...that wasnt what this post was about.


Not an attack, just a statement of fact in case someone trading didn't know that fact.


----------



## dianeschlicht (Feb 22, 2006)

lawgs said:
			
		

> we were told by a sales representative in branson missouri who worked for FF since he was trying to sell us Bonnet Creek, that this was the only timeshare on disney propertly and was located above Epcot ( the brochure map he showed us had a circle on it showing the location above Epcot )
> 
> to us one of the selling points he was using was that it was LOCATED on Disney Property


"The ONLY timeshare on Disney property"?????  What about the 5 DVC timeshares?  Oh, and it is NOT on Disney property.  That property was never sold to Disney, even though they tried for 25 years to buy it.  If Bonnet Creek was on Disney property, they would get extra magic hour privelidges and other Disney guest priviledges, and last I heard, that is not true.


----------



## ralphd (Feb 22, 2006)

Don said:
			
		

> This whole scenario has been hashed and rehashed so many times it is groing tiresome.  DVC "fanatics" seem to be the only ones who give a darn whether it's on Disney property or not.  You have to pass under the Disney  gates to get to Bonnet Creek and that equals "on Disney property" to most non DVC owners.  Let's all just give it a rest.



The 'facts'   seem to come from people that have been to FF sales presentations.


----------

